# Uzeyir Hajibeyov



## -E-M-I-N-

Hajibeyov (Hajibeyli) Uzeyir Abdulhuseyn oglu (1885-1948) is an Azerbaijan conductor, scientist, publicist, playwright, teacher, translator and social figure. *He was the creator of the first operas and operettas in the East.* He was a people's artist of the USSR (1938), academician of the Academy of Sciences of Azerbaijan (1945), professor (1940), Stalin prize-winner (1941-1946), the chairman of the Composers' union of Azerbaijan (1938-1948), rector of the Azerbaijan State Conservatoire (1928-1929; 1939-1948), director of the Art Institute of A. S. of Azerbaijan (1945-1948).

some songs for you:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VHOTTZ4Y


----------

